# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660-Edition: Geforce GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]


----------



## x^2 (18. August 2012)

Sieht gar nicht so übel aus. ^^
Was die Graka betrifft hätte man, dem Silent-Gedanken folgend, auch die DirectCU II TOP Version der GTX 660 von Asus verbauen können. 
Als Fertig-PC ansonsten meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Kastor (19. August 2012)

Dann wäre die Kiste wohl noch teurer geworden


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. August 2012)

Das ist kein High End PC.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (19. August 2012)

Ich frage mich nur warum bei sovielen nen I7 genommen wird.
Im größten kann ich noch verstehen, aber sonst treibt er nur den Preis hoch bei marginal
besseren Gamingwerten.


----------



## jules.m (19. August 2012)

> In unseren Benchmarks zeigt die Geforce GTX 660 Ti eindrucksvoll, was sie in Verbindung mit dem Core i5-3570 leistet. In allen unseren Benchmarks lässt die neue Nvidia-Grafikkarte die Radeon HD 7870 deutlich hinter sich, welche beispielsweise im deutlich teureren PCGH-High-End-PC Ivy-Bridge-Edition verbaut wird.


 
warum macht ihr werbung gegen euch selber? das liest sich als wäre die 7870 langsamer und trotzdem teurer... die 150€ aufpreis sind aber wohl eher dem bluray laufwerk und der doppelt so grossen festplatte geschuldet. 

dafür dass die gtx660 ti fast 100€ mehr kostet als die 7870 ist sie nicht wirklich bemerkenswert schneller...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. August 2012)

"High End PC"?! 

*Hust* 



Naja, relativ .... man kann alles auf Max zocken in 1080p, darüber wirds aber eng ....


----------



## Frittenkalle (2. September 2012)

Netter Pc, aber viel zu teuer.... HighEnd ist immer realtiv. Was ist Highend für den einen ne GTX 680/7970 für den anderen ne Gtx690 oder 2 7970


----------



## micsterni14 (2. September 2012)

Und ich dachte, die Referenzdesigns sind zu laut?


----------



## XXTREME (2. September 2012)

Was ihr hier alles so "High-End" PC nennt ist schon sehr, sehr erstaunlich .


----------



## Agr9550 (3. September 2012)

sry aber bei highend hab ich was anderes vor dem geistigen auge keine gtx 660 


tut mir leid das schreiben zumüssen aber das geht schon in richtung alienware 
Ansonsten ne ganze nette kiste


----------



## Baer.nap (3. September 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Was ihr hier alles so "High-End" PC nennt ist schon sehr, sehr erstaunlich .



lfg wertstoffhof "3er laster heroic" p3 locked rest ffa 
die verkauf ich dann als high end


----------



## x^2 (20. September 2012)

hm nachdem mittlerweile ausfühliche Tests der GTX 660Ti im Internet aufgetaucht sind stell ich mir ja arg die Frage, weshalb ihr diese einer 7870 OC bzw. 7950 vorzieht... ^^
Bessere Energieeffizienz und mehr Rechenleistung sprechen da aus meiner Sicht klar für die AMD-Karten... die Interfacebegrenzung der 660Ti macht die Karte finde ich ziemlich unattraktiv... wobei die 7870 (ohne OC) noch nicht einmal vollständig von ihr eingeholt wird. 
Besser z. B. ne (aktuell sehr günstige) 7870 OC von Sapphire verbauen, also in der Form jetzt meiner Meinung nach doch eher


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (20. September 2012)

also wenn ein i5 und eine gtx660ti highend ist ,was ist dan einer mit i7 und 2x7970 oder gtx690???

also so wie ich das hier lese ist also mein E6600 mit der 3870x2 also dann wahrscheinlich oberer mittelklasse oder was?


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (20. September 2012)

sry edit funktion spint:

aber ihr preisst die produkte so an: Bei den PCGH Pc´s werden nur HOCHWERIGE retail komponenten verwendet , da frag ich mich was hat ein Asrock Board bei einem 1479euro teuren pc zu suchen???

edit /ja klar jet gehts wieder .

Also ich möcht mal nur meine meinung in den raum gestellt , ich denke pcgh wird irgendwie von nvidia abhänig sein den warum gibts über der 7850 keinen pc in der ofizielen pcgh liste?????


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2012)

Zunächst sind wir von überhaupt keine Abhängig, die Auswahl der Komponenten bestimmt ganz alleine die PCGH-Redaktion. Und alle Redakteure zusammen haben sich nunmal so entschieden und halten diese Konfig für sinnvoll. Der Erfolg gibt uns im Prinzip auch Recht, bei Alternate ist dies der aktuell meistverkaufte Komplett-PC - und Alternate ist der größte Hardwareversender in Europa: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing/topseller.html?navId=623&tk=8

Asrock ist aktuell wohl der beliebteste Mainboard-Hersteller - deine Aussagen haben leider nicht viel Substanz.


----------



## interlagos (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kilinke mich hier mal mit ein:

asrock der belibteste hersteller naja , dann wird es so sein(meinte eig. gelesen zu haben das in den charts gigabyte ganz oben ist)
wenn eine gtx660ti mit nem i5 highend ist , was is dan ein dual sockel board mit 2x 4 moduler also 16 integer kerne??? (amd is jetz egal bezieht sich genauso auf die SR2 serie von evga)

mfg


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

interlagos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kilinke mich hier mal mit ein:
> 
> asrock der belibteste hersteller naja , dann wird es so sein(meinte eig. gelesen zu haben das in den charts gigabyte ganz oben ist)
> wenn eine gtx660ti mit nem i5 highend ist , was is dan ein dual sockel board mit 2x 4 moduler also 16 integer kerne??? (amd is jetz egal bezieht sich genauso auf die SR2 serie von evga)
> ...



Für einen Gaming pc ist der i5 highend. Was willstn sonst nehmen, n i7? Bringt genau nichts. Der i5 ist fürs Gaming der aktuell sinnvollste Prozessor und unterliegt dem i7 nur 2-3%. Das ist highend für mich. 
Asrock ist momentan sehr beliebt, da gute Boards für gute Preise gebaut werden. 

Wenn du schon von 16 Kernen sprichst, hast du nicht verstanden, worum es bei spiele PCs geht. Mehr als 4 Kerne bringt nix. Also erst denken


----------



## interlagos (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Für einen Gaming pc ist der i5 highend. Was willstn sonst nehmen, n i7? Bringt genau nichts. Der i5 ist fürs Gaming der aktuell sinnvollste Prozessor und unterliegt dem i7 nur 2-3%. Das ist highend für mich.
> Asrock ist momentan sehr beliebt, da gute Boards für gute Preise gebaut werden.
> 
> Wenn du schon von 16 Kernen sprichst, hast du nicht verstanden, worum es bei spiele PCs geht. Mehr als 4 Kerne bringt nix. Also erst denken


 
na denn sind unsere meinungen eben verschieden unter highend versteh ich eig gtx680 und 7970 ghz, oder auch 7990 und gtx690

zum spiele pc: das is fiktiv ich verstehe unter spiele pc einen pc der mehrere spiele gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann. zb. metro2033 und max payne 3

edit: oder auch 

ich spiel mit maus und tastatur max payne 3 und ein freund zockt mitn gamepad dirt 3


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

interlagos schrieb:


> na denn sind unsere meinungen eben verschieden unter highend versteh ich eig gtx680 und 7970 ghz, oder auch 7990 und gtx690
> 
> zum spiele pc: das is fiktiv ich verstehe unter spiele pc einen pc der mehrere spiele gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann. zb. metro2033 und max payne 3


 

mehrere games gleichzeitig? wieso? spielst doch eh nur eins.
ein highend spiele PC sollte jedes game EINZELN zum ordentlichen lauf bringen. aber doch nicht mehrere auf einmal. ist doch sinnlos.

übrigens: eine gtx680 ist 7% schneller als ne 670 und 25% teurer. das einzige was daran highend ist, ist der preis.


----------



## interlagos (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> mehrere games gleichzeitig? wieso? spielst doch eh nur eins.
> ein highend spiele PC sollte jedes game EINZELN zum ordentlichen lauf bringen. aber doch nicht mehrere auf einmal. ist doch sinnlos.
> 
> übrigens: eine gtx680 ist 7% schneller als ne 670 und 25% teurer. das einzige was daran highend ist, ist der preis.


 
gtx680 sry wusste ich nicht dan eben eine oc gtx670

EDIT:

naja das mit gaming war nur n beispiel. 

ich verwende meine kiste zum rendern und zum zockn, also 1 sockel ist fürs rendern reserviert und der andere is wie n normaler pc.


----------



## flohrida (16. Oktober 2012)

Also der i5 ist für aktuelle Spiele ausreichend! Das Board kann ich leider nicht beurteilen hatte diese Marke noch nie, bisher nur ASUS und damit sehr zufrieden (Geschmackssache).
Ob es hier Sinn macht ne 7870 OC einzubauen weiß ich nicht. Das Argument des geringeren Stromverbrauches lass ich mir ja eingehen aber!!! Die Jungs von PCGH machen das ja nicht zum ersten mal! Highend ist es meiner Meinung nach auch, denn ein Blick zur Konkurenz hilft hierbei viel was da teilweise als Highend verkauft wird naja naja da ist das "High End PC Setting" wirklich weit vorraus und auch der Preis ist in ordnung. Die verbauten Komponenten kosten hald ihr Geld und sind ja auch die empfehlungen der Redaktion die es ja auch schon warte lass mich überlegen 12 Jahre gibt.

Klar gibt es nach oben keine Grenzen, nur es muss ja auch bezahlbar bleiben und der Mainstream-Anteil der Gamer kauft nunmal eben nen PC in dieser Preisklasse. Es wäre eher abschreckend, wenn hier am Schluss der Liste ein PC um <3000€ stehen würde, der Kunde bzw Gamer hat nunmal den Sekundenblick und sieht den größten Betrag zuerst und ist dann verschreckt ohne weiter Daten des PC zu sichten hält man ihn prinzipiel für zu teuer. Bitte haltet das im Hinterkopf wenn ihr unter High End was anderes versteht....  

Auch nen Benchmarkvergleich muss der PC ja nicht scheuen mit 7770 Punkten P - und 2672 Punkten X Score zeigt er, dass genügend Potential vorhanden ist.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (5. November 2012)

witzig gerade erst einen pc in einer werbung gesehn da steckt foglendes drin: 2x hd7870 , i5-3xxxk,128gb kingston hyper x ssd,1tb-seagate 7200,cougar a760 , bluaray combo . mb irgend en asus, bitfenix shinobi.

kosten punkt gerade mal : 1189euro

edit: ich gurk mit meinen 2 hd5850 auch irgendwo bei 7800-8100p rum.

aber mit dem unterschied das ich nur 80euro für beide bezahlt hab , und wenn ich das zusammen auf ne hd7870 hoch rechne kann ich das sys ca.5 jahre benutzen dann ist es gleich teuer mit.

also 150euro differenz für die stromkosten.

edit2: stromkosten bei mir ca.16cent kw


----------



## x^2 (29. November 2012)

Ihr müsstet mal die Website aktualisieren... laut eurer Tabelle soll hier schon der Rev. 2-PC vorgestellt werden


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Dezember 2012)

x^2 schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet mal die Website aktualisieren... laut eurer Tabelle soll hier schon der Rev. 2-PC vorgestellt werden


 
Siehe hier: 
Neue Version mit Fractal-Design-Gehäuse - PCGH-High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2: GTX 660 Ti + Core i5-3570K [Anzeige]


----------

